# Christmas Gifts from the shop.



## Rbeckett (Nov 19, 2013)

This year for gifts I have decided to turn out a bunch of nicely turned and polished pill containers.  Most everybody I know anymore has to take pills or meds of some sort and for some it is a serious need.  So I am thinking a nicely shaped container with an O -ring seal and Knurled easy to open top.  I can anodize them different colors and make them really nice.   If I can find them I can get some of those little plastic cans with the dessicant and that would keep the pills fresh.  Those fellows who depend on nitro would have them readily available and fresh at all times.  SO it could be something from the heart, simple, not gaudy and appropriate for friends and associates.  Guess I better get started sourcing material and making preperations.  ANy one else who is interested is more than welcome to use this idea for their friends and associates too.  The more the merrier.   

Bob

Initial design would be an Egyptian amphora shaped bottle that splits in the middle.  Your imagination is the limit of your design.


----------



## churchjw (Nov 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures.

Jeff


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 19, 2013)

Bob,

Would you consider sharing your plans for the pill containers over in the Plans and Drawings forum??


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 19, 2013)

Terry,
This is going to be a no plans kind of project.  Just something that looks kind of smooth and flows nicely with a knurl on each half for ease of opening and an o-ring to keep moisture and humidity out.  Nothing really fancy.  Once I make the first one I will see if it is worth repeating, or move on to some other design/shape and try it.

Bob


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 2, 2013)

They are great gifts, just make them large enough to accommodate larger pills.  Also when you anodize them make sure the inside of the container is anodized also, harder to do.  I had one without the inside anodized and noticed the aluminum was rubbing off on the pills.  Had to quit using it then.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 2, 2013)

Jimbo said:


> They are great gifts, just make them large enough to accommodate larger pills.  Also when you anodize them make sure the inside of the container is anodized also, harder to do.  I had one without the inside anodized and noticed the aluminum was rubbing off on the pills.  Had to quit using it then.




What about using Stainless Steel?


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 3, 2013)

Stainless should work well especially food grades and I like the finish you can get on sst. Another choice for personal use is Nylon 101.  It is a little tricky for threading but works nice as a pill container.  Made two, one for a pill I need every day at about noon so I made it big enough to hold a weeks supply.  This lets me know if I forgot one during the week. Also one for a couple of diabetic pills in case I  decide to eat out instead of at home.


----------

